# Major Pedders Event in Houston! Saturday, Jan 30th! Meet DMS



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

*Major Pedders Event in Houston! Saturday, Jan 30th! Meet DMS
*​I am VERY existed to announce a major Pedders Day, Saturday, January 30th in Houston Texas. *I will be there! THIS IS AN OFFICIAL PEDDERS EVENT*!

Location and contact Info.

*Fastlane
10541 FM-1960 W, SUITE 600
Houston, Texas 77070
Nick Field is contact
[email protected]
(713) 600-8600
2010 Camaro Performance, Turbo Systems & Supercharger Systems
2010 Camaro Performance, Turbo Systems & Supercharger Systems*​
Why is this event cooler than normal? The answer is the reason I am going there!. Fastlane has significantly expanded their operation and has hired new poeple. I will be arriving there Tuesday, the 26th, to give sales and product training, but for me, the real fun is training more of their techs to be Pedders certified! This is my favorite part of my job and well worth the stress and hassles of travel.

I will be looking for certification vehicles for the following:
a. 2010 Camaro
b. GTO
c. G8
d. Any of the LXs; Challengers, Chargers, 300c's Magnums, etc

From Tuesday thru Friday, we will schedule certification Track systems on these vehicles. I will personally supervise and assist in the installation of our systems on these great rides. I will also oversee the custom alignments that must be done to get them to the DMS and Pedders level! This is long and hard work, but it is killer fun for me. 
*Benifits of a Certification Vehicle
*​1. A Certification vehicle is actually the most accurate, technically perfect install that can be done! I am a anal prick when it comes to details and processes. *Well a nice anal prick! LOL.* The focus is accuracy and procedures, and not speed. 
2. I will give all *Certification Vehicles a Lifetime Pedders Parts Warranty*!! The only thing I will not cover is damage from a off road event or impact and such. RACE IT ALL YOU WANT!!!!
3. If you desire, I will give you a photo essay of your build to show your buddies. You will get between 75 and 125 photos documenting the processes. This is optional but available if you would like it.
4. We will give you a *KILLER parts and labor discount.* Will not be able to tell you the prices until next week!
5. We will have you show off your sweet ride on our Pedders day because it will be one of our showcase rides.
6. YOU WILL ALSO HAVE PRIORITY DELIVERY OF YOUR PEDDERS PARTS

*WHATS A CERTIFICATION VEHICLE SYSTEM REQUIREMENT*​Certification vehicles will need have one of our Track Systems and preferrably a XA but not required. A track system is required because this is a certification install and for me to certify the guys, they need to be able to do everything on that platform. 

*THE GREAT PEDDERS DAY EVENT, SATURDAY THE 30TH!*​
1. Pedders Days are great fun. You get to show off your sweet rides, and shoot the bull with guys just as anal and fanatic as you. LOL
2. We will have a contest with *Trophies for the Best Looking, Best Mechanical and Best Overall ride.*. So spit shine your beauty and bring her down!!
3. We will feed you well!!
4. You will have the opportunity to chat with me and Fastlanes on your suspension
5. You will be given 10% off parts and labor for all Pedders Parts ordered or purchased on this day only!!
6. I will give the first 5 Pedders Systems starting with a Street System and above, that is installed by the experts at Fastlanes, a Lifetime Warranty on the Pedders Parts. Race it, run the crap out of it, I do not care!. I will not cover parts that have been damaged from off road events, accidents, and such! Systems must ordered with deposits given when I am there only!! This is the best deal you can ever get!! Discounts with a Lifetime warranty on the Pedders Parts!!
7. If time allows, we can have free technical seminars on product issues and concerns with open discussions for all.
8. He does not know it yet, but I will see if we can get Dan at our warehouse down to meet all of you and help me with the 28 point inspections.
9. We will do our best to have vehicles for you to take rides in!
*THE FREE PEDDERS 28 POINT INSPECTION BY ME!!!*​Everyone who wants it, can have a free Pedders 28 Point Inspection, and you will be by my side seeing everything that I am seeing with accurate explanations so you can easily understand!!

Every Pedders Day I have ever done, there has been at least 1 ride that proves there is a GOD! As the GTOs and LXs get older. It is better to know, than to prey every night that everything is OK!! HONEST!

What was the Biggest Pedders Day in History? November 2006. I had 106 GTOS present and I think Pete and I did over 40 inspections for everyone. The Houston market is seriously larger than the SF market, plus I only invited GTOs! Now we are the premier Suspension Systems for GTOs G8s LXs and of coarse the new Camaro. Those of you that think you are good weasels can try and outtalk me into talking about special projects Pedders is working on. You can at least try!!

*SO WHAT CAN BE DONE IF YOU ARE NOT IN TOWN THAT DAY*​We understand not everyone can be in town for this great event. So what can be done?
1. You can come in during he week by *appointment only*​ for your 28 pt inspection or technical advise, and order your parts and still get the full advantages of our Pedders Day, and having me check out your ride
2. If you cannot come in during the week that I am there, or our Pedders Day, you can call Nick, tell us when you can come in, and I will see if we can honor the benefits of this great event.

*So 
FREE INSPECTIONS,
FREE FOOD AND DRINK
FREE CAR SHOW
TROPHIES TO THE BEST OF 3 CARS AS DESCRIBED ABOVE
LIFETIME WARRANTIES ON PARTS WHEN ORDERED AND INSTALLED BY FASTLANE
GREAT DISCOUNTS 
FREE ADVISE ON YOUR SUSPENSION UPGRADES
FREE TECHNICAL SUSPENSION ADVISE
PEDDERS AND FASTLANE WILL EQUAL TONS OF FUN!!*​
Just how much fun can we have???

I am soooooo looking forward seeing all of you!!
Any questions, just ask!

thanks
mike
dms


----------

